# What to do with an overly clingy mare?



## Nickyhorse89 (5 August 2016)

Hello All

Ok so....

All the mares at my yard are in the same field, recently one mare has taken a shine to mine. It's getting to the point where the mare herds my horse away from the others. Went to catch her the other day and my poor mare was stuck in a small corner unable to move. The other mare then moved my horse away from me so I had a brilliant time walking up and down after them whilst getting eaten to death by flies. When I finally manage to catch my horse the other mare just stands at the gate whinnying like mad. Which then causes my horse to stress out in the stable calling out for her. If the other mare is brought in first though my horse isn't bothered. It's getting to the point now where my mare is getting an unhealthy attachment to the lead mare and I can't take her off the yard! She just naps and rears. They can't go in separate fields. My horse is usually out first and is happy to be alone.

What do I do? Anyone else having the same problem?

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Dry Rot (5 August 2016)

Maybe some aversion therapy to convince the mare that's in love with yours that she (yours) is not so nice after all?

I'll get shot down for this but I'd toss a small pebble at the offending mare but make sure she thinks it is your mare that did it, not you! Obviously, your aim and timing are critical and you should be aiming for shock value rather than pain.

(Disclaimer: You attempt this at your own risk. Hate mail should be sent by PM to my inbox and entitled "Hate" so I can delete it without reading ).


----------



## Clodagh (5 August 2016)

She needs to be turned out away from the clingy mare.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (5 August 2016)

Clodagh said:



			She needs to be turned out away from the clingy mare.
		
Click to expand...

Can't turn out separately


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (5 August 2016)

Dry Rot said:



			Maybe some aversion therapy to convince the mare that's in love with yours that she (yours) is not so nice after all?

I'll get shot down for this but I'd toss a small pebble at the offending mare but make sure she thinks it is your mare that did it, not you! Obviously, your aim and timing are critical and you should be aiming for shock value rather than pain.

(Disclaimer: You attempt this at your own risk. Hate mail should be sent by PM to my inbox and entitled "Hate" so I can delete it without reading ).
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha I'll think about that one. Only issue is they're like me and my shadow. Will be hard to find an opportunity to get between them.


----------



## Shay (6 August 2016)

I'm afraid there is no real alternative to separating them.  If you can't turn out elsewhere then your options are really limited to either stopping turn out for your mare until this resolves or moving yard.  Separation anxiety is a real problem.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (7 August 2016)

I can't keep my mare in. Used to be able to but now she just works herself up into such a state she's actually hurting herself.

Don't really want to move yards as finally found one I like after a VERY long search. Found out this other mare has a habit of 'babying' her field companions. So guess it's my mares turn.


----------



## Mahoganybay (7 August 2016)

How long has it been going on? Is your mare new to the yard or the other one? 

If one is new, it may just settle down in time.

If it's not new, could you try and take your mare away for a time, know a friend where your mare can lodge for a couple of weeks, try and break the cycle that way.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (8 August 2016)

Mahoganybay said:



			How long has it been going on? Is your mare new to the yard or the other one? 

If one is new, it may just settle down in time.

If it's not new, could you try and take your mare away for a time, know a friend where your mare can lodge for a couple of weeks, try and break the cycle that way.
		
Click to expand...

My mare is new. Been going on for about 2 weeks I think, there are small signs of improvement. The other mare would whinny constantly in her stable but she's gone quiet now. At first the other mare HATED mine.  Would go out of her way to try and kick/bite her. 
Wish I could but unfortunately don't know anyone that would let me use a stable for a couple of weeks &#128577;


----------

